

Tell YC: SoCal YC Facebook Group - kyro

I'm sorry if this borders on spam, but I thought posting here would be the best place to let you all know about the Facebook group I created for SoCal YC'ers.<p>For some time now I've tried to connect with SoCal YC readers and hackers, but haven't made much progress. I know you guys are out there! You can find the group here: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=83407422326. Anyone from north of LA down to SD, please join. I'd like to get a little get together going for the near future, and would love to have a great turn out.
======
ivankirigin
You should make the group about "Hacker News", not YC.

------
apsurd
Can you push to a twitter account? For personal reasons I do not use facebook,
but consider me included.

I'm in Pasadena, CA and am on-board with your thoughts. Thanks.

------
steveeq1
Yeah, create a twitter and maybe even a meetup.com thingee. It's always great
to meet with other hackers.

